# Vmware

## zubator

хм...простите за эту темку, но не могли бы вы мне дать ключик для активации сабжа...а то весь инет облазил, нигде не нашел, версия  4.5.2.8848-r6

Заранее благодарю

----------

## Metallic

В приват, а то нарушаем  :Smile: 

Тока это под оффтопик и я тебе еще в мыл другой генер намылю, мож поможет  :Smile: 

----------

## YD

А вы правила вниательно читали?

----------

## dish

Оффтопиковый у меня не пошел, доберусь до дома -- скину архив с серийниками, скачанными из осла.... Несколько из них подошли, но тебе придется самому подбирать из них  :Sad: 

Правила -- для того, чтобы их нарушать  :Wink: 

----------

## rusxakep

5 лучше используйте - более стабилен и все что ищете - можно найти  :Wink: 

----------

## lend

 *zubator wrote:*   

> хм...простите за эту темку, но не могли бы вы мне дать ключик для активации сабжа...а то весь инет облазил, нигде не нашел, версия  4.5.2.8848-r6
> 
> Заранее благодарю

 А не пробовал просто

```
emerge -uD vmware-workstation
```

Ставится без всяких ключиков, потом надо

```
vmware-config.pl
```

и правильно ответить на несколько вопросов.

----------

## viy

 *lend wrote:*   

> А не пробовал просто

 

А ты сам --- проблвал?

Этих действий не достаточно, чтобы работать нормально.

Однако это не есть повод просить ключи...

----------

## lend

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *lend wrote:*   А не пробовал просто 
> 
> А ты сам --- проблвал?
> 
> Этих действий не достаточно, чтобы работать нормально.
> ...

 Более чем достаточно, проверено на 12 компах.

----------

## lend

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *lend wrote:*   А не пробовал просто 
> 
> А ты сам --- проблвал?
> 
> Этих действий не достаточно, чтобы работать нормально.
> ...

 Есть, конечно, мелкие нюансы. Кернел должен работать тот, на который указывает ссылка /usr/src/linux и он должен быть скомпилирован тем же gcc что и vmware. Все это достаточно ясно поясняется при компиляции. Никакие ключи вообще не нужны. Для того, чтоб это понять, стоит внимательно посмотреть на лицензии, которые предлагаются во время компиляции vmware.

----------

## lend

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *lend wrote:*   А не пробовал просто 
> 
> А ты сам --- пробовал?
> 
> 

 Сам-то я пробовал, иначе и не совался бы с советами. А вот откуда взялось - это недостаточно? Ты то пробовал? Что-то полный молчок от ветерана. Ветеран откликнись.Last edited by lend on Thu Jun 30, 2005 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bukazoid

 *lend wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*    *lend wrote:*   А не пробовал просто 
> 
> А ты сам --- пробовал?
> 
>  Сам-то я пробовал, иначе и не совался бы с советами. А вот откуда взялось - это недостаточно? Ты то пробовал? Что-то полный молчок от ветерана.

 

оно устанавливается.

про при попытке создать VM требует лицензию .... (по крайней мере у меня так)

----------

## lend

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

>  *lend wrote:*    *viy wrote:*    *lend wrote:*   А не пробовал просто 
> 
> А ты сам --- пробовал?
> 
>  Сам-то я пробовал, иначе и не совался бы с советами. А вот откуда взялось - это недостаточно? Ты то пробовал? Что-то полный молчок от ветерана. 
> ...

 Да нет не требует он никакой лицензии, просто наблюдайте, что показывает vmware-config.pl там все прекрасно прокомментировано, следуйте ихним указаниям. Ну просто поверьте, 12 раз устанавливал эту штуку и ни каких проблем.

----------

## lend

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

>  *lend wrote:*    *viy wrote:*    *lend wrote:*   А не пробовал просто 
> 
> А ты сам --- пробовал?
> 
>  Сам-то я пробовал, иначе и не совался бы с советами. А вот откуда взялось - это недостаточно? Ты то пробовал? Что-то полный молчок от ветерана. 
> ...

 Надеюсь не сервер устанавливаете vmware-workstations я только о нем говорю, сервер платный.

----------

## YD

Как-то пробывал... Ставил вроде всё прально конфигурировал. Но файлик not_configured в ручную пришлось стирать =/. Запустив и установив мастдай, получил 3 fps в окне. btw, он вообще с графикой норм работает? (full screen у меня тогда FB помешал). На нём реально, скажем поиграть?

----------

## Metallic

 *YD wrote:*   

> Как-то пробывал... Ставил вроде всё прально конфигурировал. Но файлик not_configured в ручную пришлось стирать =/. Запустив и установив мастдай, получил 3 fps в окне. btw, он вообще с графикой норм работает? (full screen у меня тогда FB помешал). На нём реально, скажем поиграть?

 

В 5ой версии DirectDraw 2D держится,мдобавили наконец карточку на 16 мегабайт виртуальную  :Smile: 

----------

## bukazoid

 *YD wrote:*   

> Как-то пробывал... Ставил вроде всё прально конфигурировал. Но файлик not_configured в ручную пришлось стирать =/. Запустив и установив мастдай, получил 3 fps в окне. btw, он вообще с графикой норм работает? (full screen у меня тогда FB помешал). На нём реально, скажем поиграть?

 

v4.0.0 

athlon 1.7 ; 512 Mb; kernel 2.4

видео  примерно 200x100 mpeg4 идёт в реальном (колонок нет про звук ничего не скажу)

это

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

#    Load       "dri"

P.S. а под какой лицензией ставится тот vmware что в портежах ? (должны же быть какие-то ограничения ...)

help-->about что показует ?

----------

## lend

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. а под какой лицензией ставится тот vmware что в портежах ? (должны же быть какие-то ограничения ...)
> 
> help-->about что показует ?

 При компиляции vmware-workstation выдается предложение согласиться с 3 или 4 разными лицензиями, среди них и GPL. Однако, решение принимается в самом ebuild и вводить ничего не надо. Никаких ключей.

----------

## bukazoid

 *lend wrote:*   

>  *bukazoid wrote:*   
> 
> P.S. а под какой лицензией ставится тот vmware что в портежах ? (должны же быть какие-то ограничения ...)
> 
> help-->about что показует ? При компиляции vmware-workstation выдается предложение согласиться с 3 или 4 разными лицензиями, среди них и GPL. Однако, решение принимается в самом ebuild и вводить ничего не надо. Никаких ключей.

 

я неправельно задал вопрос  :Smile: 

Какие ограничения по сравнению с "купленым" серийным номером ?

P.S. интересно каким местом vmware GPL .....

----------

## ba

 *lend wrote:*   

>  *bukazoid wrote:*    *lend wrote:*    *viy wrote:*    *lend wrote:*   А не пробовал просто 
> 
> А ты сам --- пробовал?
> 
>  Сам-то я пробовал, иначе и не совался бы с советами. А вот откуда взялось - это недостаточно? Ты то пробовал? Что-то полный молчок от ветерана. 
> ...

 

гы, установка-то проходит нормально, а когда пытаешься запустить(бутнуть) вирт машину, то говорит, что нужна лицензия... кстати лицензию на месяц можно получить и на сайте вмвари...

а насчет видео - в 5ой вмвари у меня видео на фуллскрин 1280x1024 идет без тормозов, p4 3ghz

vmware-tools в гостевой оси поставить не забыли?

----------

## lend

 *ba wrote:*   

> гы, установка-то проходит нормально, а когда пытаешься запустить(бутнуть) вирт машину, то говорит, что нужна лицензия... кстати лицензию на месяц можно получить и на сайте вмвари...
> 
> а насчет видео - в 5ой вмвари у меня видео на фуллскрин 1280x1024 идет без тормозов, p4 3ghz
> 
> vmware-tools в гостевой оси поставить не забыли?

 Стал бы я его ставить на кучу компов, если он не запускается? Из-за этого топика внимательно посмотрел /opt/vmware/lib/lisenses и обнаружил там кучу лицензий, которых я сам никогда не тянул с vmware - их организовал ebuild, поэтому советую просто следовать стилю gentoo. Версию 5 не пробовал, придерживаюсь стабильной ветки.

----------

## rusxakep

Вообще-то 5 - стабильная ветка  :Wink: 

----------

## lend

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Вообще-то 5 - стабильная ветка 

 Вообще-то вот, что написано в /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation/vmware-workstation-5.0.0.13124-r1.ebuild KEYWORDS="-* ~x86 ~amd64".

----------

## Metallic

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Вообще-то 5 - стабильная ветка 

 

5ую еще не оттестили и она пока стабильная только для VMware. А в генте правильно в принципе все делают, она пока еще нестабильна  :Smile: 

----------

## rusxakep

Ну как хотите - юзаю уже месяц интенсивно - пока никаких глюков.

gentooшники как всегда рассол делают  :Smile:  солят огурцы  :Smile: 

----------

